# UPDATE-Boy went into to Rescue with GRRCC-Free Older Golden Retriever, Healthy



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

How can people give up on their dog like that?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Having another child warrants getting rid of the dog? Seriously? Maybe they don't need children either. 

I would give anything to still have my Toby!


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

I will never know. I went from a house to a mobile home just to be sure I kept my babies. Smaller space but they were/are with me and loved. He is 10 and all he knows is them. 
I emailed rescue so maybe they will get in contact with them. Looks like they have took care of him so would be a shame if he fell in the wrong hands especially at his age. Sad!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Look at his sweet sugar face!!! OMG!!! I just want to take him in my arms and tell him he is loved and always will be. 

I hope he finds a fabulous home to spend the rest of his days in comfort, surrounded by love and warmth.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I sent the Craigslist ad to the Charlotte GR Rescue


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Great role model for the kids, yes, get rid of family members when you can't be bothered anymore. Maybe the kids might take note of this lesson and abandon their parents when they get old. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i emailed the listing and told them about the rescue in tenessee... ugh why do people put their loved ones on craigs list


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

just heard back from the woman! I told her about the rescues in TN (there are three) and then also about our forum and to be careful on craigs list.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Is she in TN or NC? There are 3 rescues in NC and Charlotte is closest to Pineville. I'm sure they will guide her to the right one.  Glad you got the word to her about free postings. Alot of crazies out there.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Ugh. I don't know how...


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

OMG!! He looks like Max...we got him off of craigslist too! Family of 6 moving and didn't want to take him with....I saw his face and got him ASAP. 
If Chase is as grateful as Max is with being rescued he will make someone very very happy! I know it was the best thing we have ever done getting Max.
I just cannot fathom how someone can give up their dog like that!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just began to cry when I saw this. I would give anything to have Harley back. Now I understand why many breeders are hesitant to place their pups with families, and I always thought a family would be better than a single person like myself.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

That sweet old face - it hurts to look. How can someone do that? 10 years - I'd move heaven and earth to make sure I could keep mine.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

What is wrong with people?


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

What a sweetheart! I hope he gets the best home to love and nurture him. I wish I lived closer.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Omg..that face! I hope someone can take him and give him the great home he deserves!


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

That just makes me so sad. I don't know how anyone could give up a pet especially when they have had them long. He looks like such a sweet boy and at 10 years old I can't imagine that he's all that much trouble...so sad


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Just read this thread. Carolina Mom, thank you for contacting GRR! All states have several Golden Retriever Rescues. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

GRRCC has him


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Great News!!!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

:cavalry::cavalry::You_Rock_Fantastic,


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I could not see the add. Is there any way to see a picture of the Old Boy?

Pat


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Merlins mom said:


> GRRCC has him


Excellent news. I was thinking of contacting Danny if we didn't have success in other channels.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

So glad rescue has him. I don't need another dog right now.... but who van turn down a sugar face? Especially because I'm less than 2 hours from there.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

So glad he is safe. Poor sweet old boy. I hope he has a wonderful place to spend Christmas.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Merlins mom said:


> GRRCC has him


Thank you Merlins Mom for updating!

Great news.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

So Happy this boy went into rescue!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He is 12 years old! He's been neutered and had a dental. Apparently his gums had grown up around his teeth? Never heard of this and from the pictures thought his teeth were worn down. He will be at the vet through Christmas so they can monitor his teeth and the neuter. A vet employee will be fostering him. Good news is that he's hw- and in good shape overall. Looks like GRRCC is continuing to be GGRRCC (Geriatric Golden Retriever Rescue Club).   We love them all!


----------

